
ICO Crowdsale for All, Buy with Bitcoin, Ether, CreditCard, Wire Transfer - CloudToken
https://token.cloudwith.me/
======
Johhny
Looks great !

------
MasterTokens
I just bought 1,000 CLOUD tokens :)

------
maatayim
Thanks for the Cloud token

------
cryptofacto
Silicon Valley Pied Piper?

------
ronitblonde
read their whitepaper looks very promising.

------
CloudToken
n initial Coin Offering (ICO) of the Cloud Token for building the Blockchain
Decentralized Crowd Cloud. Buy Cloud tokens to change the way we Internet. The
first ICO Crowdsale for all (buy tokens with Bitcoin, Ether, Credit Card, Bank
Wire Transfer).

